# size matters



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

just bought some hilly land and need tractor advice. I will need to bush hog 60-80 acres of pasture, maintain 1 mile or so of gravel roads, finish mow about 3 acres, haul trees for firewood, maybe 1/2 acre food plott and God knows what else. I like the kubato brand and am thinking of a m5040 with front loader, 4 wheel drive and shuttle shift, I really don't know what that means, but I am told it is best for mowing. Any comments?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Cooter. Unfamiliar with that model, but on something as you described, I'd go absolutely no less that 50 HP. Shuttle shift is a move or two, in the right direction.


----------

